# Recessed Lights in Archway



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

I've got an idea I'm working on for another bathroom remodel. 

Basically there will be a standard vanity tucked in an alcove w/ an archway over it. I don't have to do an arch, but I feel the project would be enhanced by it. Anyway, my idea is to put about 5 small recessed lights in the arch shining down on the vanity. 

I'd love to see a lot of light shining down on the sink, but it will be backed up by one or two standard cans outside of the alcove. The best I've come up are some miniature cans from WAC that are low voltage. These are still about 3.5" and only run 20 watts max.

Since the vanity is only 52" long the archway will be a pretty sharp curve. I'm a little concerned about the recessed lights sitting flush to the ceiling once installed.

Am I worrying over nothing? Is there a way to adapt small cans to the curve of an archway? Any ideas on some small lights that will give me a little more power?

Any suggestions or comments would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

What are the arch variables?

I got total width but how far will the ends come down? Will the arch die into the ceiling?

Does it have to be so sharp? Can it just be a soft arch?

If it can be soft then they should be ok. You might just caulk the trim for the cans.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Honestly, I'm not sure. I have to figure it out to work w/ the best lights I can come up w/ for this scenario. I was hoping to have a rise of about 18" or so in the 52". I always figured I could caulk as last resort , but I'd like to see something a little cleaner and user friendly when it comes time to change out a bulb. 

I'm starting to think along the lines of a foam gasket in either black or white. I may be able to put a slight bend on the trim If I can work out a a way to do it w/ no damage.

I stopped by and talked to my lighting rep today and she gave me a "deer in the headlights look." I can't be the only one who has thought to do this.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Or you could grind on them to give them the curve. 

We have done a couple like you describe and had to caulk the trim. The trims we used did not require removal when it came time for bulb replacement. Wish I could tell you what we used but I can't remember.

Good luck and don't forget the pics please.:thumbsup:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

If the arch is only getting drywalled, you can mud the area near the can flat enough to accept the trim kit. If it's getting tiled, it may be a different story.

This is the only example I could find, with shower heads and a couple can lights, but we did niches in the stairwell with lights in the arch. can't find a picture though. Only the wires dangling


----------



## EmmCeeDee (May 23, 2010)

What about a small trim piece or valence run on either face of the arch. It would conceal the edges of the cans and prevent glare off the mirror.


----------



## pulpfiction32 (Feb 11, 2007)

What about using Seagull puck lights I think they are 2.75 inches and come in white or black. they run on 12 volts so you will need a transformer. You coould mount the transformer under the sink.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

I figured on low voltage to get the size I need. If seagull has them at 2.75, that would be ideal. Any idea on wattage? I don't think I would want to go less than 20 watts.
Any led options?


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Is the trim metal or cheap plastic? Plastic could be an advantage as it is flexible so you may get the ring to seat flush but the inside of the trim would have to be modified. Even if the inside baffle is plastic you may be able to do some trimming with a roto-zip to contour the baffle to what you need. Some heat may be your friend too when it comes to getting the trim ring to stay in the shape you desire.


----------

